# Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken



## Zanderhunter66 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Steckrute, die sich komplett zusammen stecken lässt. Normal ist es doch so, das sich eine Steckrute so weit zusammen stecken lässt, das noch etwas "Spiel" bleibt, also noch so um die 10 mm Zapfen im zusammen gesteckten Zustand sichtbar sind. Bei meiner Rute ist das nicht der Fall. Nun habe ich Angst, das die Verbindung im Sommer schlappert, wenn sich das Material in der Sonne ausdehnt. 
 Was kann man dagegen tun?
(noch ist die Verbindung Bombenfest)
Gibt es da einen Trick um den Zapfen etwas zu verdicken das er nicht mehr ganz rein geht?


Gruß
Zanderhunter66


----------



## OLLI01 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Herstellerabhängig.
Jeder hat so seine eigen Philosophie der Verbindung.
Ich habe Berkley,Balzer,Sänger und DAM.Bei denen sind alle Steckverbindungen bündig.Allerdings bei ZAPFEN ist schon etwas Spiel sinnig.
Nur bei meinen Shimanoruten ist der bekannte Abstand.
Bei Shimano ja auch mehr als deutlich.
Ich weiß ja nicht was für ne Rute du meinst,hast Du die im Laden denn nicht mal zusammengenbaut,auf Fehler kontrolliert, und,und,und??

Ansonsten vergleich deine mal mit dem selben Modell im Laden,dann wirst du es wissen.

OLLI


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*

Bei Zapfen sollte immer etwas Platz zwischen bleiben. Kann es sein das Du Überwurfverbindung hast?


----------



## Alex.k (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*

Das Zapfenteil mit einem Teelicht(Wachs) einreiben und nochmal probieren, es gibt keine bessere Methode.!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Das Zapfenteil mit einem Teelicht(Wachs) einreiben und nochmal probieren, es gibt keine bessere Methode.!
> Gruß Alex



Talg  einfach an der Stirn rubbeln


----------



## Alex.k (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Talg  einfach an der Stirn rubbeln


Probier doch aus, zum :v manche 
:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*

pff, wieso probieren mach das immer so mitm Zapfen :m


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Bei Zapfen sollte immer etwas Platz zwischen bleiben. Kann es sein das Du Überwurfverbindung hast?



@Denni_Lo,
Was ist ne Überwurfverbindung?

Die Verbindung meiner Rute sieht so aus:

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/2672/s6301162tm8.th.jpg

und im zusammen gesteckten Zustand so:

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/6384/s6301163uy7.th.jpg

Und die gleiche Rute hat im Geschäft etwa 10mm Luft.

Das meine Rute so wenig Luft hat, habe ich erst später gemerkt. War ein Gebrauchtkauf und ich dachte, das ist normal so.

Gruß
ZH66


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*

Überwurfverbindung oder Steckverbindung:

http://www.angelsport-appel.de/images/matshru.jpg

Dein Bild ist eine Zapfenverbindung, nee ist nicht normal, sollte schon etwa 1 cm Luft haben.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> nee ist nicht normal, sollte schon etwa 1 cm Luft haben.


Doch, ist nach einiger Zeit "Gebrauch" absolut normal und außerdem, ist der 2-3 mm Spalt jetzt genau richtig! Frag ma bei Schirmer, die haben das extra in ihren Katalog geschrieben. Hätten sich vorher einige Kunden Gedanken drüber gemacht...


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steckrute lässt sich komplett zusammenstecken*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Trick um den Zapfen etwas zu verdicken das er nicht mehr ganz rein geht?



Interessante Frage :q:q:q Die beschäftigt sicherlich nicht nur den Ferkelfahnder, sondern auch einige Boardies bei der Februarabstimmung...:vik::q




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*




...und danke an den aufmerksamen Melder....:vik:#6


----------

